# Cool Vintage Tools



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

This is a spinoff from plbgbiz's "Name that tool" thread. I had posted an old level on there. Not wanting to hijack his thread I thought it would be neat to see some vintage tools where their use is obvious. I'll start with these.............


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

And the Plumb Bob level that should have been here instead of Plbgbiz thread :blush:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Solder Paste


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Wait here ,,,, running out to the truck and get my everyday Hand crank drill !


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> Wait here ,,,, running out to the truck and get my everyday Hand crank drill !


Is it a 2-speed? :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Depends on if i drank the night before


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Old Beaver Threader.......


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Lead tapered tap boring tool..????


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Piperat said:


> ... Not wanting to hijack his thread I thought it would be neat to see some vintage tools where their use is obvious. I'll start with these.............


No problem PR...I hijacked my own thread with the blow torches and old plumb bob. I love the plumb bob level.:thumbsup:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool tools. I like the threader on the bottom.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Digging deep into the past for this one.............A real vintage plumbing tool. :laughing:


----------

